# VST baskets forum member only deal limited to 120 so get in quick!!



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Folks, I have managed to secure a fantastic deal on genuine *VST baskets* for forum members, Andy S a forum member here, very kindly offered to contact [/b]Vince at VST who authorised Has Bean to supply us a job lot of baskets up to 120, so before. Get into the deal, I would really like to express my thanks firstly to Andy for making this possible and to both Vince and to Dale at has bean for their help in this.

Has Bean in co-operation w/VST are proud to announce a one time special offer for coffee forums members to purchase VST precision engineered baskets at a special group price of £14 each.

VST has supported the WCE World Barista Championship with thousands of its 20-gr precision competition filters for the past two years with special offers to competitors ranging from no cost to $10ea for practice in preparation for local regional and world competition events, as well as donated LAB Coffee-Espresso refractometers for both the judges and winners of the World Cupping Championship, World Brewer's Cup and World Barista Championship.

*The Deal*

Any VST basket, ridged or ridge less for £14 plus £3 delivery !!!! That's a massive saving on the rrp.

Sizes available*

15g, 18g, 20g & 22g in Standard (ridged) and Ridgeless styles.

*some sizes/styles may be limited

*The Rules*


Maximum of three baskets per member

You must have at least 20 posts to participate at the time this is posted (not negotiable)
This is to ensure that people just don't jump on the forum to buy these and rewards those who genuinely contribute to the forum I will be monitoring this


Please cut and paste the list below with your requirements, double check that you have not missed anyone,

I will go back through the list every few hours.

Once we have reached 120 orders or the 3rd of August the thread will be shut

Only add your name if you intend to purchase

I will collect funds via bank transfer only once we have reached the closure

*Start of the list*

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets --------------1x18 gram ridgeless, 1x15g ridgeless, 1x22g ridgeless


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets --------------1x18 gram ridgeless, 1x15g ridgeless, 1x22g ridgeless

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets --------------1x18 gram ridgeless, 1x15g ridgeless, 1x22g ridgeless

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 3 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less


----------



## l3radduz (Jun 25, 2012)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets --------------1x18 gram ridgeless, 1x15g ridgeless, 1x22g ridgeless

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 2 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less

Neill 2 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less

Neill 2 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less


----------



## l3radduz (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry didn't read the 20 posts bit


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Changed my mind, updated to 3 baskets


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I make 18g in my cherub. Would that be 18g ridgless??! Please I don't want to miss this


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ridgeless is easier to knock out. That said, there is no reference point for levelling.

Given the choice I'd choose ridgeless


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless pls.

thanks for the great offer.

Ian


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great offer...shame I ordered a 15 and an 18g from coffee hit last week!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Due to the popularity there are some posts overlapping. Doing our best to make sure all members are on the list

If you see an edit it is because I have cut+pasted missing members details above

Some posts with questions or comments may be removed to keep the order process clean


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Is there any advantage in buying these over the much cheaper (when comparing normal rrp) la Marzocco baskets? Something that has always puzzled me seeing as they were developed together.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless

Urbanbumpkin 20g ridgeless


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless

Urbanbumpkin 20g ridgeless

Jeebsy 1x20g ridgeless


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please be really careful cutting and pasting as a number of entries had 3 or 4 lines missing


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sorry - did it from mobile. Think people replied while I was in the process of posting. Is there not an easier way of doing this? Copying and pasting is pretty clumsy.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This could have been achieved using forms but there would be no visibility of stock requests up-front

Don't worry jeebsy, it's not just you


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless

Urbanbumpkin 20g ridgeless

Jeebsy 1x20g ridgeless

Vintagecigarman: 1 x 18g Ridgeless


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless

Urbanbumpkin 20g ridgeless

Jeebsy 1x20g ridgeless

Vintagecigarman: 1 x 18g Ridgeless

kyle548 1x 15g ridgless


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless

Urbanbumpkin 20g ridgeless

Jeebsy 1x20g ridgeless

Vintagecigarman: 1 x 18g Ridgeless

kyle548 1x 15g ridgless

coffeedoc: 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Thanks very much to Coffeechap and Glen for organising.

Paul


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazing - doesn't look like there is one ridged order! Sad but true!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Amazing - doesn't look like there is one ridged order! Sad but true!


I did at first but changed my mind


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless

Urbanbumpkin 20g ridgeless

Jeebsy 1x20g ridgeless

Vintagecigarman: 1 x 18g Ridgeless

kyle548 1x 15g ridgless

coffeedoc: 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer - 1 basket 1x18g ridgeless


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

l3radduz 2 baskets----------1 20g ridge-less + 1 15g ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless

Urbanbumpkin 20g ridgeless

Jeebsy 1x20g ridgeless

Vintagecigarman: 1 x 18g Ridgeless

kyle548 1x 15g ridgless

coffeedoc: 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless

Urbanbumpkin 20g ridgeless

Jeebsy 1x20g ridgeless

Vintagecigarman: 1 x 18g Ridgeless

kyle548 1x 15g ridgless

coffeedoc: 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer - 1 basket 1x18g ridgeless

Inaboxmedia-1x18 and 1x20 gram ridgeless


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless

Urbanbumpkin 20g ridgeless

Jeebsy 1x20g ridgeless

Vintagecigarman: 1 x 18g Ridgeless

kyle548 1x 15g ridgless

coffeedoc: 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer - 1 basket 1x18g ridgeless

Inaboxmedia-1x18 and 1x20 gram ridgeless

Charliej - 1 Basket 1x 20g ridgeless


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless

Urbanbumpkin 20g ridgeless

Jeebsy 1x20g ridgeless

Vintagecigarman: 1 x 18g Ridgeless

kyle548 1x 15g ridgless

coffeedoc: 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer - 1 basket 1x18g ridgeless

Inaboxmedia-1x18 and 1x20 gram ridgeless

Charliej - 1 Basket 1x 20g ridgeless

Reneb - 1 x 20g ridgeless

And thanks for sorting this great deal.


----------



## jtvrg (Mar 15, 2012)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless

Urbanbumpkin 20g ridgeless

Jeebsy 1x20g ridgeless

Vintagecigarman: 1 x 18g Ridgeless

kyle548 1x 15g ridgless

coffeedoc: 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer - 1 basket 1x18g ridgeless

Inaboxmedia-1x18 and 1x20 gram ridgeless

Charliej - 1 Basket 1x 20g ridgeless

jtvrg - 2 baskets 1x20g ridgeless 15g ridgeless


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless

Urbanbumpkin 20g ridgeless

Jeebsy 1x20g ridgeless

Vintagecigarman: 1 x 18g Ridgeless

kyle548 1x 15g ridgless

coffeedoc: 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer - 1 basket 1x18g ridgeless

Inaboxmedia-1x18 and 1x20 gram ridgeless

Charliej - 1 Basket 1x 20g ridgeless

jtvrg - 2 baskets 1x20g ridgeless 15g ridgeless

Reneb - 1 x 20g ridgeless


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Glenn, you've fallen off the list, would try and correct but not easy on a tablet!


----------



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

Glenn, I've added you back on to the list above, but I'm not sure if there were others missing?

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridgeless 1x15g ridgeless

RobTi 2 baskets...................2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge less

Neill 3 baskets.....................1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets - 1 x 20g ridgeless + 1 x 18g ridgeless

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude - 2 baskets - 1x15g ridgeless, 1x20g ridgeless

Yes Row 1x 18 ridgeless 1x 15 ridgless

vikingboy 3 baskets -------- 18g, 20g & 22g all ridgeless

Urbanbumpkin 20g ridgeless

Jeebsy 1x20g ridgeless

Vintagecigarman: 1 x 18g Ridgeless

kyle548 1x 15g ridgless

coffeedoc: 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer - 1 basket 1x18g ridgeless

Inaboxmedia-1x18 and 1x20 gram ridgeless

Charliej - 1 Basket 1x 20g ridgeless

jtvrg - 2 baskets 1x20g ridgeless 15g ridgeless

Reneb - 1 x 20g ridgeless

Glenn 3 baskets - 1x18 gram ridgeless, 1x15g ridgeless, 1x22g ridgeless

Don_your_hat - 1 basket 1x18 gram ridgeless

Thanks for the great deal!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is the correct list thus far please be careful folks...

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

52 baskets so far....


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes please!

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

many thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> Is there any advantage in buying these over the much cheaper (when comparing normal rrp) la Marzocco baskets? Something that has always puzzled me seeing as they were developed together.


Yes they are better than the marzocco baskets and cheaper at this price


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Another yes please

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Cheers


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Ah go on then









Cheers


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 1baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

A question on these VST filters...I notice most of you buy rigless ones, can you tell me why? What's the advantage on rigless?

Do these filters fit Bottomless portafilter? ....And is there really a noticeable difference with Silvia's filter?

Is the offer good for non UK members as well, postage wise?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi the benefit of ridge less, is a better fit for the tamper, easier to remove from the portafilter, completely straight sides. I can include you in the deal, but postage to france will have to be more will check this out.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi Dave can you add me a 15 ridgeless to my order please


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Dave can you update my order, it says 2 baskets but i have asked for 3

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ignore my message added my extra basket , Cheers

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Aphelion 1 basket -------- 1x20g ridgeless

Thanks


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Hi the benefit of ridge less, is a better fit for the tamper, easier to remove from the portafilter, completely straight sides. I can include you in the deal, but postage to france will have to be more will check this out.


OK, thanx, I will settle for a padded envelope, normal shipping it shouldn't be much more than that? I'd take only one filter anyway...


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Yes they are better than the marzocco baskets and cheaper at this price


Isn't there two different types of marzocco baskets. Got mine direct from LM in Europe. Vst report included. Although site now closed as coffee hit taking over. This deal is cheaper though

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Aphelion 1 basket -------- 1x20g ridgeless

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x20g ridgeless

Thanks


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Aphelion 1 basket -------- 1x20g ridgeless

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x20g ridgeless

Update to my requested sizes


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Aphelion 1 basket -------- 1x20g ridgeless

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x20g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Aphelion 1 basket -------- 1x20g ridgeless

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x20g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ------------1x15g ridged, 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

inaboxmedia said:


> Isn't there two different types of marzocco baskets. Got mine direct from LM in Europe. Vst report included. Although site now closed as coffee hit taking over. This deal is cheaper though
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Indeed,

In typical forum posting style, I looked for the answer after asking it and found this thread: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8162-VST-and-La-Marzocco which has a fairly extensive explanation of the differences


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Aphelion 1 basket -------- 1x20g ridgeless

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x20g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ------------1x15g ridged, 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Marky when do you use ridged and when ridgeless?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I just wanted to try and see if there is any difference to be honest...


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Generally ridged is just harder to get out the portafilter when you want to change basket


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

For anyone contemplating ridged v ridgeless - I've been using an 18g ridgeless VST in a Bezzera bottomless portafilter for the last 3 months and find it great. I wasn't sure if the basket would stay in the portafilter when knocking out the puck, without the ridge for the spring to grip against, but I find there is enough grip from the portafilter spring on the straight side of the ridgeless basket to keep it in place. It is certainly easier to change baskets with the ridgeless though. Of course, your experience may vary depending on how tight the spring in your portafilter grips. I'm a convert to ridgeless now, and if I could just get myself upto 20 posts I'd order a 20g ridgeless. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry Dave, gonna have to remove my order of 1x basket

Money a bit tight this next month - Apologies!

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x20g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ------------1x15g ridged, 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Changed from a 15 to 20 gram ridge-less:

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x20g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ------------1x15g ridged, 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x20g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ------------1x15g ridged, 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This seems to be slowing down now, only at 64 baskets (by my rough count) do we need to get all the way up to 120 for this to go ahead?

Edit: one of these days I'll read the post with all the information in it before asking a question.

*Patiently waits until August 3rd*


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x18g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ------------1x15g ridged, 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

Changed mine to 18g ridgeless. (Received a bottomless PF with 20g filter)

cheers


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x22g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 15 ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x18g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

changed my order to completely ridgeless!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good to see some of you shooting for the 20g comp baskets... this has leap-frogged the 18g as my favourite. The difference in mouthfeel and flavour depth is astonishing (nb using mainly medium roasts). I never got on with the 15g


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking forward to the 20g. I have also jacked in the 15g in favour of the 18g and finding that I can grind much coarser with the 18g which can only help with evenness of extraction.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Can't believe I missed this, just bought one last week full price from Hasbean!


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

autopilot said:


> Can't believe I missed this, just bought one last week full price from Hasbean!


Maybe you was on autopilot?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

autopilot said:


> Can't believe I missed this, just bought one last week full price from Hasbean!


That just means that you can buy another of a different size to experiment


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

MarkyP said:


> Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less
> 
> Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less
> 
> ...


mine said 22 not 20 just changed that, if that's a problem I made the mistake in the first place so I will take the 22


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

no probs as order wont be made until the 3rd


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x20g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 20ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 1 basket------1x20g ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x18g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

Slight change to mine


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x20g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 20ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 2 baskets-----1x18g, 1x20g both ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x18g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

Have added another basket


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x20g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 20ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 2 baskets-----1x18g, 1x20g both ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x18g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

TonyW 2 baskets ------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

Thank you.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x20g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 20ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 2 baskets-----1x18g, 1x20g both ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x18g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

TonyW 2 baskets ------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

rmcgandara 3 baskets ------- 2x 15g ridgeless, 1x 18g ridgeless

TKS!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x20g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 20ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 2 baskets-----1x18g, 1x20g both ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x18g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

TonyW 2 baskets ------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

rmcgandara 3 baskets ------- 2x 15g ridgeless, 1x 18g ridgeless

Jollybean 2 baskets------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jollybean said:


> Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less
> 
> Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less
> 
> ...


JB, I would either email coffeechap to check your ok or contribute a few more posts so you properly qualify for the deal


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x20g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 20ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 2 baskets-----1x18g, 1x20g both ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x18g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

TonyW 2 baskets ------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

rmcgandara 3 baskets ------- 2x 15g ridgeless, 1x 18g ridgeless

Jollybean 2 baskets------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

VTG 3 baskets----------------1x 15g ridge-less, 1x 20g ridge-less, 1x 22g ridge-less.

Thank you.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x20g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 20ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 2 baskets-----1x18g, 1x20g both ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

Soundklinik 1 basket--------1x18g ridgeless

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

TonyW 2 baskets ------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

rmcgandara 3 baskets ------- 2x 15g ridgeless, 1x 18g ridgeless

Jollybean 2 baskets------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

VTG 3 baskets----------------1x 15g ridge-less, 1x 20g ridge-less, 1x 22g ridge-less.

Shrink 1 basket---------------1x 18g ridgeless


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x20g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 20ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 2 baskets-----1x18g, 1x20g both ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

TonyW 2 baskets ------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

rmcgandara 3 baskets ------- 2x 15g ridgeless, 1x 18g ridgeless

Jollybean 2 baskets------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

VTG 3 baskets----------------1x 15g ridge-less, 1x 20g ridge-less, 1x 22g ridge-less.

Shrink 1 basket---------------1x 18g ridgeless

Thanx but I must decline...


----------



## Dajc76 (Apr 30, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x20g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 20ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 2 baskets-----1x18g, 1x20g both ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

jonners 1 basket-------------1x22g ridgeless

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

TonyW 2 baskets ------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

rmcgandara 3 baskets ------- 2x 15g ridgeless, 1x 18g ridgeless

Jollybean 2 baskets------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

VTG 3 baskets----------------1x 15g ridge-less, 1x 20g ridge-less, 1x 22g ridge-less.

Shrink 1 basket---------------1x 18g ridgeless

Dajc76 1 basket--------------1x 18g ridgeless


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x20g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 20ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 2 baskets-----1x18g, 1x20g both ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

TonyW 2 baskets ------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

rmcgandara 3 baskets ------- 2x 15g ridgeless, 1x 18g ridgeless

Jollybean 2 baskets------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

VTG 3 baskets----------------1x 15g ridge-less, 1x 20g ridge-less, 1x 22g ridge-less.

Shrink 1 basket---------------1x 18g ridgeless

Dajc76 1 basket--------------1x 18g ridgeless

Removed mine - change of mind.

  Reply   Reply With Quote   ​
Promote to Article Thanks Blog this Post


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x20g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 20ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 2 baskets-----1x18g, 1x20g both ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

TonyW 2 baskets ------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

rmcgandara 3 baskets ------- 2x 15g ridgeless, 1x 18g ridgeless

Jollybean 2 baskets------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

VTG 3 baskets----------------1x 15g ridge-less, 1x 20g ridge-less, 1x 22g ridge-less.

Shrink 1 basket---------------1x 18g ridgeless

Dajc76 1 basket--------------1x 18g ridgeless

Changed my mind - removed mine.

  Reply   Reply With Quote   ​
Promote to Article Thanks Blog this Post


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x20g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 20ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 2 baskets-----1x18g, 1x20g both ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

TonyW 2 baskets ------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

rmcgandara 3 baskets ------- 2x 15g ridgeless, 1x 18g ridgeless

Jollybean 2 baskets------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

VTG 3 baskets----------------1x 15g ridge-less, 1x 20g ridge-less, 1x 22g ridge-less.

Shrink 1 basket---------------1x 18g ridgeless

Dajc76 1 basket--------------1x 18g ridgeless

Removed mine - change of mind.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Coffeechap 3 baskets ------ 2x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15 gram ridge-less

Dfk41 3 baskets -------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Bubbajvegas 3 baskets ----- 2x18 gram ridge-less,1x15 gram ridge-less

Callum 3 baskets ------------2x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Spukey 2 baskets-------------1x18 gram ridge-less,1x20 gram ridge-less

Mrboots 2baskets ------------1x18 gram ridge-less , 1 x 15 gram ridge-less

Walter Sobchak 1 basket-----1x18 gram ridge-less

Geordie-barista 2 baskets----1x20g ridge-less 1x15g ridge-less

RobTi 2 baskets---------------2x 18gram ridge-less & 1x15 gram ridge-less

Neill 3 baskets-----------------1x 20gram ridge-less 1x18g ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridgeless

Gangstarrrrrr 2 baskets ----- 1 x 20g ridge-less + 1 x 18g ridge-less

Geordie Boy 3 baskets ------ 1x20gram ridge-less + 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x15 gram ridge-less

drude 2 baskets ------------- 1x15g ridge-less, 1x20g ridge-less

Yes Row 2 baskets------------1x 18 ridge-less 1x 20ridge-less

vikingboy 3 baskets --------- 1x18g, 20g & 22g all ridge-less

Urbanbumpkin 2 baskets-----1x18g, 1x20g both ridge-less

Jeebsy 1 basket---------------1x20g ridge-less

Vintagecigarman 1 basket----1 x 18g Ridge-less

kyle548 1 basket--------------1x 15g ridge-less

coffeedoc 2baskets----------- 1x18 gram ridge-less and 1x20 gram ridge-less

chomer 1 basket -------------1x18g ridge-less

Inaboxmedia 2 baskets-------1x18 and 1x20 gram ridge-less

Charliej 1 Basket -------------1x 20g ridge-less

jtvrg 2 baskets ----------------1x20g ridge-less 15g ridge-less

Reneb 1 basket--------------- 1 x 20g ridge-less

Glenn 3 baskets -------------- 1x18 gram ridge-less, 1x15g ridge-less, 1x22g ridge-less

Don_your_hat 1 basket -------1x18 gram ridge-less

Painty 1 basket --------------- 1 x 20 g ridgeless

Wobin19 1 basket ------------- 1x20g ridgeless

D_Evans 1 basket ------------- 1x15g ridgeless

Sami 1 basket -------- 1x18g ridge-less

MarkyP 3 baskets ----------- 1x15g ridgeless, 1x18g ridgeless, 1 x 20g ridgeless

alisingh 1 basket--------------1x18g ridgeless

forzajuve 1 basket ------------ 1x 20g ridgeless

TonyW 2 baskets ------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

rmcgandara 3 baskets ------- 2x 15g ridgeless, 1x 18g ridgeless

Jollybean 2 baskets------------1x 20g ridgeless, 1x 22g ridgeless

VTG 3 baskets----------------1x 15g ridge-less, 1x 20g ridge-less, 1x 22g ridge-less.

Shrink 1 basket---------------1x 18g ridgeless

Dajc76 1 basket--------------1x 18g ridgeless

GlennV 2 baskets-------------2x 20g ridgeless

thanks


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, is any action required yet from members on this pls?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

will get glenn to lock the thread and then i will send out payment details via pm...


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

from the fist post looks like this closed on the 3rd August so probably close to needing payment....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thread now locked


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

**Update**

Please note that the £3 postage is a total cost and not per basket

Please check your PM for payment details

Please reply via PM to *coffeechap* with your real name and address details for delivery


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

***Update from Dave***



*
*VST baskets have been ordered and paid for earlier today by *coffeechap*

They should arrive Mon or Tue next week and orders will be processed once received

Please ensure that you have sent a PM to *coffeechap* with your address so that delivery is not delayed

For those who have not yet paid, kindly deposit the funds as per the payment instructions


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

***Update***

The VST baskets have not yet arrived with *coffeechap*

*
*

Keep an eye out for an update when they are ready to be shipped


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

**Update**

VST baskets have been delivered to *coffeechap*

There are a number of 18g baskets yet to arrive, so a small number of orders might be delayed in being dispatched if you have requested a basket of this size

Has Bean are currently sourcing these and will send through as soon as possible


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok update, the following people will get their VST order tomorrow,

Spukey

Mrboots2u

Walter sobchak

Geordie barista

Gangstarrrr

Drude

Yes row

Urban bumpkin

Jeebsy

Vintagecigarman

Kyle548

Coffeedoc

Chomer

Inabox media

Charliej

Jtvrg

Reneb

Don_your_hat

Wobin 19

D_evans

Sami

Alisingh

Forzajuve

Tonyw

Jollybean

VTG

Glennv

Apologies to the others, awaiting the other 18gram baskets


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That's a lot of posting ! Cheers mate for sorting this


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks pal, as usual you have gone out of your way to help others!

Cheers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*coffeechap* has advised that baskets should be with those who are still yet to receive them on Friday, Saturday or Monday.

if you have not received the baskets by Tuesday please contact coffeechap by PM


----------

